
Biologists napping while their work is militarized - robg
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v460/n7258/full/460950a.html
======
DanielStraight
I agree that biologists shouldn't be actively developing weapons of any kind,
but its really not their job to ensure that their work isn't militarized.

